# Have any of you tasted this Juice? What do you guys think of it?



## waja09 (5/12/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Hi @waja09 
Nom de Plume #2 is bound to have been tasted by many
Standby and i am sure you wil get some replies
I have not tasted it myself but I recall a few people raving about the Nom de Plume juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09 (5/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @waja09
> Nom de Plume #2 is bound to have been tasted by many
> Standby and i am sure you wil get some replies
> I have not tasted it myself but I recall a few people raving about the Nom de Plume juices


Hi @Silver

So I bought this Flavour a few weeks back, smoked in when I had my Nautilus Aspire Mini Tank... 

How I feel about this flavor is, it's nice for once in a while because it's got this super sweet biscuity taste (Lemon Creams), but definitely not for an every day Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/15)

Love it  The smell of it alone makes me hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

